# Non HID



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Have a question for you guys, I would like the bright white/blue look in my low beams and fogs. I dont really need HID's just something that will provide at least the brightness that I have now but be bright white or maybe even a hint of blue. Any suggestions would be great! and as always I appreciate your help.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

They make tinted bulbs to give you the "effect" but if your looking for a HID look then you should go HID


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah kind of what I have been told. Thanks!


----------

